# Some in Israel Now Infected after a 3rd/booster shot



## WhatInThe (Aug 8, 2021)

Several people in Israel now infected with virus after a 3rd or booster shot.

https://www.timesofisrael.com/tv-14-israelis-who-got-3rd-shot-later-infected-with-covid-19/

Information limited including as to when they might have been infected. 2 of the 14 reported infected have hospitalized.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2021)

Interesting. Is it a new variant?

From the link. The bold text is my doing.



> It was *not immediately clear whether the 14 contracted the virus before or after receiving the booster*. Such sporadic instances would *not be enough for medical officials to draw conclusions as to the third dose’s general effectiveness* in fighting off the Delta variant of the disease.
> 
> 
> Eleven of the *14 cases were over the age of 60*, and the *remaining three were immunocompromised* individuals under 60, the network said. The two that were hospitalized were over 60.



Some 420,000 Israelis have been administered a third booster shot so far, in a drive that began last week.[/quote]


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Interesting. Is it a new variant?


Good question.

_Man_, this is getting OLD, right?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Interesting. Is it a new variant?


nope...the article specifies Covid-19.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

"It was not immediately clear whether the 14 contracted the virus before or after receiving the booster. Such sporadic instances would not be enough for medical officials to draw conclusions as to the third dose’s general effectiveness in fighting off the Delta variant of the disease.

Eleven of the 14 cases were over the age of 60, and the remaining three were immunocompromised individuals under 60, the network said. The two that were hospitalized were over 60."


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

@Warrigal - Funny. We both saw the same caveat.

420K boosters is a lot. Hope they keep us updated.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2021)

I do too. Hubby and I are both double vaccinated with Astra Zeneca which is marginally less effective than Pfizer, the only other vaccine available in Australia. What Pfizer we have has been rationed for front line workers and people under 60 yo. We expect that we will need a booster next year if not sooner when more vaccine is available and when everyone who wants to be immunised has been able to. By then we will probably be facing one or more new variants. All of the different variants are still Covid - 19, but with slightly differing genomes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I do too. Hubby and I are both double vaccinated with Astra Zeneca which is marginally less effective than Pfizer, the only other vaccine available in Australia. What Pfizer we have has been rationed for front line workers and people under 60 yo. We expect that we will need a booster next year if not sooner when more vaccine is available and when everyone who wants to be immunised has been able to. By then we will probably be facing one or more new variants.


Underdeveloped countries are in dire need of the _initial vaccine_s. I sincerely hope they get their fair share before we all start on round 3.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Interesting. Is it a new variant?
> 
> From the link. The bold text is my doing.
> 
> ...



It might be the same class of virus but it seems to acting like something really different and not something that has a few differences, especially the way it eludes the vaccines. When I hear variant I think something slightly different. But these mutations act radically different.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> All of the different variants are still Covid - 19, but with slightly differing genomes.


They are all coronavirus, but I thought the "19" specified the strain....seems I read that somewhere. So, that's why I thought....


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> They are all coronavirus, but I thought the "19" specified the strain....seems I read that somewhere. So, that's why I thought....


I thought the 19 specified the year of the outbreak, 2019.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 9, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I thought the 19 specified the year of the outbreak, 2019.


You thought right.

Me:


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2021)

It's the chutzpah variant.


----------

